# Jogl Libs werden nicht geladen



## BattleMaster246 (9. Dez 2010)

Abend,

ich wollte heute mal wieder an meinem alten Projekt weiterarbeiten und musste Jogl + Eclipse neu installieren, weil ich Ubuntu neue installiert hatte. Leider scheitert das ganze beim kompilieren:



> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: javax.media.opengl.GLCapabilities: method <init>()V not found
> at rt.root.<init>(root.java:35)
> at rt.root.main(root.java:23)



In Eclipse unter Properties -> Java Build Path -> Libraries sind folgende Dateien:

gluegen-rt.jar
gluegen-rt-natives-linux-amd64.jar
jogl.jar
jogl-natives-linux-amd64.jar


Oder muss ich die .so Dateien aus der .jar Datei entpacken und dann in den Ordner der JRE legen???


----------



## Guest2 (9. Dez 2010)

Moin,

für jogl1 und jogl2.

Gruß,
Fancy


----------



## Marco13 (9. Dez 2010)

OT: Sag' mal, lauerst du den ganzen Tag, ständig "Reload" klickend, bis in einem Thread das Wort "JOGL" auftaucht?  ???:L


----------



## Guest2 (9. Dez 2010)

Lagen doch ganze 39 Minuten dazwischen. 
(Ab und an poste ich auch in Threads, in denen es nicht um jogl geht. )

Gruß,
Fancy


----------



## BattleMaster246 (10. Dez 2010)

- GELÖSCHT VON MIR -


Neu: Habe es jetzt hinbekommen, jedenfalls dass die Classen in Netbeans gefunden werden, habe einfach JDK + JRE neu installiert.

Nun bekomme ich aber noch folgenden Fehler:



> no gluegen-rt in java.library.path


----------



## BattleMaster246 (12. Dez 2010)

Habs schon vor 2 Tagen herrausgefunden und ich dachte, ich teile es euch mal mit.
Folgendes hat beim starten geholfen:

-Djava.library.path=/home/lennard/NetBeansProjects/noname/src/lib/

Einfach in Netbeans unter VMStart Optionen festlegen mit dem Pfad zu den .so Dateien.


----------

